# كورسات تكييف



## مهندس مصرى جدا (16 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لو فيه حد عايز كورسات تصميم تكييف عملية و بعد الكورس مشروع عملى 
فى مهندس من القاهرة ممكن يشرحله و بصراحة انا جربته و اخدت كورس التصميم عنده و فعلا بيراعى ربنا و خبرته كويسة جداً
ربنا يباركله افادنى و خلانى اعمل المشروع لغاية الاخر خالص 
لو حد عايز يكلمه xxxxxxx عفوا ... ممنوع وضع اي وسائل اتصال بالمنتدي ( المشرف )
و الله الموفق


----------



## mnci (16 يونيو 2008)

وجدت لك موقع تعليمى للاتوكاد 2009
وفعلا ممنوع وضع اي وسائل اتصال بالمنتدي 
جزى الله المشرف خيرا
autocad 2009 tutorials
http://autocady.blogspot.com


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (16 يونيو 2008)

شكراً مشرفنا العزيز على التوجيه لكن
كيف يعرف احد وسيلة الاتصال بالكورس


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (16 يونيو 2008)

مهندس مصرى جدا قال:


> شكراً مشرفنا العزيز على التوجيه لكن
> كيف يعرف احد وسيلة الاتصال بالكورس


 
أهلا بــك اخي العزيز .. مهندس مصري

أخي الفاضل إداره المنتدي تمنع وسائل الاتصال بجميع أنواعها وهذه قوانين ولابد ان نتبعها جيدا.

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل ونتمني لك وقتنا مفيدا معنــا


----------



## حسن محمد الحسن (16 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (17 يونيو 2008)

حسن محمد الحسن قال:


> مشكور على جهودك


لا شكر على واجب


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (22 يونيو 2008)

مفيش حد مهتم و لا ايه؟


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (22 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي مهندس مصري جدا
ممكن تكتب *****ك للتواصل حول الكورس ْْْْْxxxxxxxx ممنوع وضع البرد الالكتروني


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (22 يونيو 2008)

هو كتابة الإيميلات ممنوعة ولا ايه


----------



## ابن الشرقيه (22 يونيو 2008)

أرجو عرض البيانات والعنوان بدون وسيلة اتصال


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (22 يونيو 2008)

مهندس سيف
من القاهرة
و الباقى ممكن على الخاص ؟


----------



## ahmed_civil (22 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (27 يونيو 2008)

ahmed_civil قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


و بارك فيك انت ايضاً


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (28 يونيو 2008)

hello mohandes masry,
i am very interested in this course i donot how i can get more information about it i just wonder if you can help me
thanks


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (2 يوليو 2008)

مكرم شاروبيم قال:


> hello Mohandes Masry,
> I Am Very Interested In This Course I Donot How I Can Get More Information About It I Just Wonder If You Can Help Me
> Thanks


اقرا الخاص


----------



## عبدالله الملك (2 يوليو 2008)

اسئل الله ان يبارك لكم وان يذيدكم من العلم​


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (5 يوليو 2008)

عبدالله الملك قال:


> اسئل الله ان يبارك لكم وان يذيدكم من العلم​


و بارك فيك و لك


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (6 يوليو 2008)

hello there,
i tried many times to open my privat message but i couldnot and i have a message said i cannot open because i didt have more than 30 participate i dnot know what can i do to get information?
i have a question is there is any hard copy for this cours so i can buy it
thanks


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (6 يوليو 2008)

ابن الشرقيه قال:


> هو كتابة الإيميلات ممنوعة ولا ايه


 مظبوط يا اخي ممنوع كــاتبه اي نوع من وسائل الاتصال بالمنتدي


----------



## محمد الملاح (11 يوليو 2008)

افضل مكان ممكن تستفيد منه فى تصميم اعمال التكييف المركزى والتهويه والتبريد بنقابه المهندسين الفرعيه بالقاهرة من م /ايمن ذو خبرة عاليه جدا انا استفدت كتير منه جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 يوليو 2008)

hello there
is there any hard copy for this course ?
and how much is cost ?
thanks


----------



## ايهاب العربي (12 يوليو 2008)

مهندس مصرى جدا قال:


> مفيش حد مهتم و لا ايه؟


انا مهتم بالموضوع ولكن يا بشمهندس مصري مفيش طرقة اعرف منها مكان القرص ورقم تليفون المهندس ده ارجو الافاده


----------



## المرابع (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
يا بشمهندسين يجب ان نحترم قوانين المنتدي 
اما عن وسائل اتصال شرعية - فاي شخص يريد تفاصيل اكثر فيقوم بالطلب من صاحب الموضوع ان يرسل لة رسالة خاصة , وطبعا دة بيكون دون ادني مسؤلية علي المنتدي
ونشكر الاخ المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح مشرف التبريد والتكييف


----------



## المستغفر لله (12 يوليو 2008)

راجع مع الإدارة وظبط موضوعك


----------



## MUSLIM125 (12 يوليو 2008)

بصراحة اذا أحد يستطيع أن يعطينا مبرر لكل هذه الشروط و التحكمات التى تحول بين كثير من المصالح فيتحفنا بها يكون جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (12 يوليو 2008)

Hello There
again i tried many times to read my privat massages but i couldnot becuase i donot have more than 30 particepate
can any body help because i think i have a mesage from Mohandes Massery 
he sent to me
thanks


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (15 يوليو 2008)

مكرم شاروبيم قال:


> hello There
> Again I Tried Many Times To Read My Privat Massages But I Couldnot Becuase I Donot Have More Than 30 Particepate
> Can Any Body Help Because I Think I Have A Mesage From Mohandes Massery
> He Sent To Me
> Thanks


مش عارف طيب كتر مشاركاتك عشان تشوف الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## ياسر حسن (16 يوليو 2008)

اخى المهندس المصرى انا abo.adham2006 ممكن تبعتلى بيانات مهندس التصميم على اسم ال***** السابق على ****** مع وافر الشكر والتحية


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (19 يوليو 2008)

ياسر حسن قال:


> اخى المهندس المصرى انا abo.adham2006 ممكن تبعتلى بيانات مهندس التصميم على اسم ال***** السابق على ****** مع وافر الشكر والتحية


افتح الخاص


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (20 يوليو 2008)

Hello mohndas Masry gdn
i would like to check with you about these courses 
is it for design all kind for hvac systemm
like allair ssytem, all water system and all air water system
and vav system chillers etc.......
thanks


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (20 يوليو 2008)

مكرم شاروبيم قال:


> hello Mohndas Masry Gdn
> I Would Like To Check With You About These Courses
> Is It For Design All Kind For Hvac Systemm
> Like Allair Ssytem, All Water System And All Air Water System
> ...


ده كورس شامل و ممكن جدا تعمل مشروع عملى بعد ما تخلص الكورس زى ما انا عملت


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (21 يوليو 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (23 يوليو 2008)

مكرم شاروبيم قال:


> thank You So Much


العفو يا باشا


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (4 أغسطس 2008)

مفيش حد هنا مهتم ولا ايه؟


----------



## سوليفان (6 أغسطس 2008)

عايز اعرف معلومات اكتر مش عارف ازاى انا محتاج الكورس ده جدا بجد


----------



## ezeldin (30 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا...وعندى استفسار من خبراء تصميم التكييف:

لدينا جهاز تكييف قدرة الضاغط 4حصان (تالف)والمتوفر بالمخازن6 حصان .. فهل هناك مشكلة من الضاغط الأكبر وهل سيسبب ارتفاع لضغط الطرد؟ وشكرا".


----------



## amir_azab2000 (30 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تبعتلى وسيلة الإتصال ameer_mechanical***********


----------



## رامز عادل (31 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن تبعتلى وسيلة الإتصال


----------



## فنى التبريد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مفيش فى الاسكندرية


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد سعد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## استشاري عراقي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن الاتصال بالمهندس المصري لغرض الاستفادة
وشكرا


----------



## استشاري عراقي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن وسيلة الاتصال gmcgah هذا *****ي على ******


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (3 فبراير 2009)

ممكن على الخاص


----------



## mody2006oo7 (10 فبراير 2009)

متشكريين جدا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## مهندس مصرى جدا (11 فبراير 2009)

mody2006oo7 قال:


> متشكريين جدا لمجهوداتكم


العفو يا باشا على ايه
بالتوفيق


----------



## سعد باشا (28 مارس 2010)

المشكلة رقم (1) : 

جهاز تكييف هواء غرف كان يعمل بحالة جيدة خلال فترة الجو الحار الرطب ولكن خلال أيام فصل الصيف الحارة الجافة ، يبدأ الجهاز يفصل عن طريق قاطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل المركب بضاغط الجهاز . وعندما قام فني الخدمة بصب كوب من الماء في حوض قاعدة الجهاز عاد الجهاز ليعمل بحالة جيدة . لماذا ؟ 

سؤال : لماذا يعمل جهاز تكييف هواء الغرف بطريقة أفضل أثناء الجو الحار الرطب عن خلال الجو الحار الجاف ؟ 

الإجابة : معظم أجهزة تكييف هواء الغرف تعتمد على كمية مناسبة من الماء المتكاثف من المبخر للمساعدة في تكثيف غاز مركب التبريد ، حيث يرش هذا الماء بواسطة حلقة مروحة المكثف ( Slinger ) على مواسير وزعانف المكثف لتبريدها . وعندما يكون هذا الماء غير متاح ، فإن ضغط دائرة تبريد الجهاز قد يرتفع بدرجة يصبح الضاغط فيها محملا بحمل كبير (Overloaded ) ولذلك تحدث هذه الزيادة في الحمل خاصة في الأوقات التي تكون فيها الرطوبة في الجو منخفضة . 

العلاج : يمكن وضع كمية من الماء في حوض قاعدة الجهاز وذلك قبل بدء تشغيله وخلال فترة الحمل الكبير وعدم تواجد كمية مناسبة من الماء المتكاثف . 

المشكلة رقم (2) : 

عملية تجميد ( فريزر ) خطوط مواسير السحب والسائل الخاصة بها تمر خلال سطح المبني ، وكانت تعمل بحالة جيدة إلى أن حل الجو الحار ، حيث فشلت الوحدة المركبة بها في أحدث التبريد المطلوب بدرجة كافية . وعندما قام فني الخدمة بفحص هذه الحالة أوصي بأن يعزل كل من خط السحب والسائل عزلا سميكا . 
وعندما تم إجراء ذلك هبطت درجة حرارة العملية 10 درجة ف . لماذا ؟ 

سؤال : ما تأثير هبط درجة حرارة خطوط السائل والسحب على جودة عمل العملية ؟ 

الإجابة : زيادة تحميص ( Superheat ) غاز السحب تزيد حجمه . وزيادة حجم الغاز تعمل على تخفيض وزن مركب التبريد في الدقيقة الذي يحركه الضاغط . 
إن الوزن الأقل من مركب التبريد في الدقيقة الذي يتحرك في الدائرة نحصل منه على تبريد أقل . 

وبزيادة درجه حرارة السائل الذي يدخل وحده التغذية ( Metering Device ) ، ملف التمدد الحراري في هذه العملية ، تزداد الكمية من السائل التي تتحول إلى غاز أكبر ، ينخفض مقدار التبريد الفعال الذي نحصل علية من كل رطل من مركب التبريد المتحرك في الدائرة . 

العلاج : عندما نقوم بعزل هذه الخطوط فإننا بذلك نحافظ على درجات حرارة غاز سحب وسائل منخفضة بقدر عملي ، تعمل بالتالي على زيادة الجودة الكلية للعملية . 

المشكلة رقم (3) : 

دائرة تبريد تشمل على ماسورة شعرية يتكون ثلج ( فروست – Frost ) عليها وعلى المبخر . وعند طرد كمية من شحنة مركبة التبريد الموجودة بالدائرة يصبح جزءا من ملفات المبخر بدون تغذية ( Starved ) ، ولكن يظل يتكون فروست على خط السحب عند بدء كل دورة تبريد . ما هي الخطوات الواجب اتخاذها في هذه الحالة ؟ 

سؤال : ما العوامل التي تسبب ظهور حالة زيادة شحنة مركب التبريد عند بدء كل دورة التبريد التي تشمل على ماسورة شعرية ، بينما يظل المبخر الموجود بها بدون تغذية لبضع دقائق بعد دوران الوحدة ؟ 

الإجابة : يجب تكون الماسورة الشعرية ذات سعة كافية لتغذية سائل مركب التبريد بالسرعة التي يتبخر بها في المبخر . فإذ لم يكن لها هذه السعه ، فإن سائل مركب التبريد يبتدئ في التجميع في المكثف ، ما لم تضف كمية كبيرة تجعل الضغط العالي يزداد بدرجة كافية يعمل على دفع كمية إضافية من السائل لمرور خلال الدائرة . 
وعلى أية حال ، فإن مركب التبريد الإضافي مركب التبريد الإضافي هذا يمر بالدائرة أيضا أثناء تعادل الضغوط وخلال فترة وقوف الوحدة . ويظهر مركب التبريد الزائد بعد ذلك كشحنة زائدة لبضع دقائق عند بدء الدورة التالية ، حيث يسبب السريان المعاق تجمع هذه الزيادة مرة أخري في المكثف . 

العلاج : يجب أن يرفع العائق أو السدد من الماسورة الشعرية أو تغير بأخرى جديدة . 

المشكلة رقم (4) : 

وحده تبريد ماء ( Water Chiller ) صغيرة يحدث الضاغط المركب بها صوت طرق شديد في كل مرة يقوم فيها وذلك بعد فترة وقوف لمدة ما . بعد أن فحص فني الخدمة والصيانة هذه الحالة ، قام بتركيب بلف قفل كهربائي ( سلونويد – Solenoid Valve ) في خط السائل قبل بلف التمدد الحراري ليقفل كلما وقف الضاغط . وقد أدي ذلك إلى علاج هذه الحالة . لماذا ؟ 

سؤال : ما هي العوامل التي تجعل وحده تبريد الماء تقوم بإرجاع سائل مركب تبريد بكثرة ( Flood Refrigerant ) إلى الضاغط أثناء فترة وقوفه ؟ 

الإجابة : يقفل دائما بإحكام بلف التمدد الحراري عندما يقف الضاغط إذا ارتفع ضغط السحب الموجود بالمبخر بالسرعة التي ترتفع بها درجة الحرارة عند مكان تركيب الانتفاخ الحساس
(Bulb) لبلف التمدد .ومع ذلك إذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة هذا الانتفاخ الحساس بدرجة أسرع ، فإن البلف يفتح . أو إذا لم يرتفع ضغط السحب أثناء فترة وقوف الضاغط ، ولكن ارتفعت درجة حرارة الانتفاخ الحساس ، فإن بلف التمدد يفتح . 
أن الخزان المملؤ بالماء المبرد الموجود بالوحدة يمنع ضغط السحب من الارتفاع من درجه حرارة الماء . ولذلك يفتح بلف التمدد الحراري أثناء فترة وقوف الضاغط ويرجع سائل مركب تبريده بكثرة إلى ناحية الضغط المنخفض من المكثف . 

العلاج : يجب أن يركب بلف قفل كهربائي ( سلونويد ) بخط السائل في أية دائرة تبريد لا يقوم بلف التمدد الحراري المركب بها في القفل أثناء فترة وقود الوحدة . 
المشكلة رقم (5) : 

كان يظهر ثلج ( فروست ) على حوالي منتصف المبخر . وبناء على ذلك قرر فنني الخدمة ، أنه يجب أن يكون ذلك بسبب تلف بلف التمدد الحراري . هل هذا التشخيص صحيح أم خطأ ؟ 

سؤال : ما هي جميع العوارض التي تسبب عدم تغذية المبخر بالكمية الكافية من سائل مركب التبريد ( Starved ) ؟ 

الإجابة : 

- الشحنة الناقصة من مركب التبريد . 
- ضغط عالي منخفض . 
- وجود عائق بخط السائل ، المجفف أو أي جزء بتغذية السائل . 
- حجم صغير أو طول زائد من خط السائل . 
- وجود رطوبة أو شمع بمركب التبريد . 
- بلف تمدد حراري ذي حجم صغير . 
- وجود عائق عند مدخل بلف التمدد الحراري . 
- تم ضبط التحميص بمقدار عالي جدا ببلف التمدد الحراري . 
- تم وضع الانتفاخ الحساس لبلف التمدد الحراري في مكان غير مناسب أو ماسورة الشعرية تلامس ملف المبخر البارد . 
- وحده قوة ( Power Element ) بلف التمدد الحراري في فقدت شحنتها . 
- نوع غير مناسب من بلف التمدد الحراري بالنسبة لمركب التبريد المستعمل في الدائرة ، مركب تبريد غير مناسب بالنسبة للدائرة . شحنة من خليط مركبات التبريد . 
- الضاغط لا يقدر على جذب ضغط سحب أقل من حدود ضغط بلف التمدد الحراري . 
- جزء من دائرة ملفات المبخر مسدود بالزيت ، موزع مركب التبريد مسدود جزئيا أو الموزع لا يعمل توزيع مركب التبريد بالتساوي على ملفات المبخر المختلفة . 

المشكلة رقم (6) : 

وبعد ذلك ، كيف يمكنك تحديد أي الإجابات الواردة في المشكلة رقم (5) هي المسؤولة عن تغذية ( Starving ) ملف المبخر بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد ؟ 

الإجابة : بفحص الدائرة وتحاشي كل أسباب العوارض الممكنة ، حتى تقوم بعزل السبب الحقيقي للمشكلة . 
ودائرة التبريد المركبة بطريقة مثالية يجب أن تشمل على زجاجتي بيان في خط السائل : الأولي منها تركيب عند مخرج وحده التكثيف ، والثانية قبل بلف التمدد الحراري مباشرة . وبتركيب هاتين الزجاجتين يمكن بسرعة تحديد أو تحاشي أية مشكلة في تغذية السائل . 

وأثناء عمل الدائرة ، فإن كتلتي الزجاجتين يجب أن تصبحا صافيتين ( Clear Up ) بعد فترة وجيزة من بدء دوران الضغط ، وبعد ذلك يجب أن تظلا كذلك طول فترة عمل دائرة التبريد . والنقص في شحنة مركب التبريد بالدائرة يوضح عندما تظهر فقاعات غازية ( Bubbles ) بصفة دائمة في كلتي زجاجتي البيان . وقبل إضافة مركب تبريد ، فإن مستوي السائل في الخزان الموجود بالدائرة يجب أن يفحص بتسخينه قليلا . وعند وجود سائل ، فإن سطح الخزان يكون أبرد كثيرا عند لمسة عما إذا كان بداخلة غاز فقط . فإذا كان هناك سائل بأية كمية داخل الخزان ، فإن زجاجة البيان الأولي ، على الأخص يجب أن لا يظهر بها أية فقاعات غازية . أما إذا ظهرت بها فقاعات غازية ، فإن ذلك يدل على إما وجود عائق بخزان السائل ، أو كسر في ماسورة السيفون الموجودة داخل الخزان ، أو وجود عائق ببلف مخرج الخزان . 

وفي حالة ما تكون زجاجة البيان الأولي صافية ، ولكن الزجاجة الثانية بها فقاعات غازية ، فإن ذلك يدل على وجود هبوط شديد في الضغط في خط السائل ، أو بأخذ الأجزاء الأخرى المركبة به . ويحدث ذلك بسبب : 

( أ ) ضغط عالي منخفض . ويمكن فحص ذلك بواسطة مقياس قراءة الضغط العالي . 
(ب) خط السائل صغير جدا ليحمل الكمية اللازمة من السائل إلى المبخر . ويمكن فحص ذلك بمراجعة البيانات الفنية التي تقدمها الشركات الصانعة لوحدات التبريد ، حيث توضح سعه العملية بطن التبريد مع طول وحجم مواسير سائل مركب التبريد .
(ج) المجفف، بلف السلونويد ، بلوف الخط ، أو حتى زجاجات البيان قد تكون صغيرة جدا أو بها سدد جزئي . ونتصور أن (أ) و (ب) قد ثبت نجاحها ، يجب فحص كل جزء على حدة . 

فإذا كان السدد بدرجة كبيرة ، فإنه يوضح بهبوط شديد في درجة الحرارة خلال الجزء . ولكن إذا كان السدد بسيطا ، فإن هذا التغير في درجة الحرارة ، ولو أنه في هذه الحالة لا يسبب تحويل السائل إلى غاز فجأة ( Flashing ) . فإنه يكون من الصعب اكتشافه إلا إذا استعملنا أجهزة قياس درجات حرارة حساسة إلكترونية . 

وبأي حال ، فإن تحول السائل إلى غاز فجأة ( Flashing ) في زجاجة البيان الثانية يجب إيقافه 

وبترك الدائرة بهذه الحالة يؤدي إلى تخفيض سعتها ، واحتمال فقد الزيت من الضاغط ، وتآكل إبرة ومقعد بلف التمدد الحراري . 

ويجب أن يلاحظ أنه كان تحول السائل إلى غاز فجأة في زجاجة البيان الثانية نتيجة لتجميع هبوط بسيط في الضغط خلال الأجزاء المختلفة الموجودة بخط السائل ، فإنه يمكن تحاشي ذلك بزيادة تبريد ( Subcooling ) السائل قبل أن يدخل بلف التمدد الحراري . 

وعادة يمكن إجراء ذلك بتركيب مبدل حراري ( Heat Exchanger ) . وبعد ذلك تركيب زجاجة البيان الثانية بعد المبدل الحراري أي بين المبدل الحراري وبلف التمدد الحراري . 

ومع ذلك ، إذا كان تحويل السائل فجأة إلى غاز بسيطا ، فإنه يمكن علاج هذه الحالة برباط كل من خط السائل والسحب مع بعضهما . فإذا تم إجراء ذلك أو تم تركيب مبدل حراري ، فإنه يجب التأكد من أن ذلك لم يؤد إلى زيادة تحميص ( Superheat ) غاز السحب بدرجة كبيرة . ويجب أن لا ترتفع درجة حرارة هذه الغاز الذي يدخل الضاغط أكثر من 65 درجة إلا في حالة دوران الوحدة لمدة طويلة وفي حالة ما تكون كتلتي زجاجتي البيان صافيتين ، ولكن ملف المبخر لا يغذي بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد ( Starved ) ، فإننا يجب أن نبحث عن العارض في بلف التمدد الحراري . 

بوضع قطعة قماش مبللة بالماء الساخن فوق بلف التمدد الحراري ، فإنه يجب أن يفتح ويغذي كمية كبيرة من السائل ( Flood Out ) المبخر . في حالة عدم فتحه يكون : 
( أ ) شبكة المرشح ( Filter Screen ) الموجود بالبلف مسدودة . يجب أن ترفع ، وتفحص ، وتنظف . 
(ب) حجم البلف صغير جدا . يراجع حجمه في كتالوجات الشركات الصانعة ، وذلك ليس بالنسبة للقيمة الاسمية ( Actual Rating ) ولكن بالنسبة للقيمة الحقيقية ( Nominal Rating ) تؤخذ من درجة حرارة السحب ، والهبوط في الضغط خلال البلف . 
(ج) وحدة القوة Power Element )) فقدت شحنتها . يجب أن تعرف أولا تركيب البلف الذي تقوم بفحصه . يرفع البلف ونقوم بتغذية مخرجه بضغط هواء حتى يمكن تحديد إذا كانت وحده القوة قد فقدت شحنتها وجعلت البلف يقفل . 
(د) البلف غير مناسب لمركب التبريد المستعمل بالدائرة أو العكس . ويمكن معرفة ذلك بالرجوع إلى بيانات البلف ، ولكن يجب التأكد أولا من نوع مركب التبريد المستعمل في الدائرة وذلك بمراجعة قراءات أجهزة القياس المركبة بالوحدة . 
(هـ) قد تسبب الرطوبة أو الشمع سددا جزئيا بفونية ( Orifice ) بلف التمدد . وعندما نقوم بتدفئة البلف . وعلى الأقل يجب أن تكون زجاجة بيان واحدة مجهزة بمبين رطوبة ( Moisture Indicator ) . ويجب أن تظهر على هذا المبين اللون الذي يوضح أن الدائرة جافه ( Dry ) . وفي حالة عم ظهور هذا اللون يجب أن يغير المجفف المركب في الدائرة سواء تواجد ثلج ( Icing ) داخل البلف أم لا . أن عملية فحص وجود شمع بالدائرة تعتبر 
أصعب ، وغالبا ما تعزي المشاكل إليه ، بينما في الحقيقة تكون بأسباب أخري . أن الشمع ينفصل فقط عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة ويظهر أكثر عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة 
وفي دوائر التبريد المستعمل بها مركبات تبريد 22 أو 502 أكثر من 12 . وهو لا يظهر 
في دوائر تبريد درجات الحرارة المتوسطة والعالية . 
إن الشمع ينصهر عند درجات حرارة أقل من الثلج . ويمكن رفعه باستعمال مرشحات الفحم 
(Activated Charcoal Filters) ولكن يجب على فني الخدمة أن يتأكد أولا من أنه السبب الحقيقي ، والوحيد الذي يسبب المشكلة . 
(و) ضغط السحب قد يكون مرتفعا بحيث يخنق بلف التمدد الحراري . ويمكن معرفة ذلك بقراءة مقياس ضغط السحب . فإن كان الارتفاع إلى أسفل أو أعلى حدود الضغط العادي لبلف التمدد فإن البلف في هذه الحالة يعمل على عدم تغذية ملف المبخر بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد ( Starving Coil ) . وقد تكون هذه الحالة عادية بالنسبة لدائرة تبريد درجة الحرارة المنخفضة وذلك أثناء قيام الوحدة الموجودة بها بتخفيض درجة الحرارة أو بعد بدء تشغيلها من بعد فترة إذابة الفروست ( ديفروست – Defrost ) ، أو إذا كان هواء درجة حرارته مرتفعة جدا يمر خلال ملف مبخر جهاز تكييف هواء . ولكن من الممكن أيضا أن تحدث بسبب ضاغط تالف لا يمكنه تخفيض الحمل أقل من حدود الضغط . 
(ز) مكان تركيب الانتفاخ الحساس لبلف التمدد قد يجعل البلف لا يقوم بإمداد ملف المبخر بالكمية 
الكافية من مركب التبريد . فإذا كان هذا الانتفاخ الحساس مركب بحيث يتجمع سائل مركب تبريده فوقه ( Trapped above it ) ، أو إذا كان ماسورة البلف الشعرية أو رأس البلف ملامسة للجزء البارد من ملف المبخر ، فإن البلف في هذه الحالة لا يقوم بتغذية ملف المبخر 
بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد . 
( ح) تحميص البلف قد يكون تم ضبطه بدرجة عالية جدا . وإن الضبط الغير صحيح للتحميص 
عادة يسبب تذبذب ( Hunting ) كبير في عمل البلف . وربما يتسبب في عدم تغذية ملف 
المبخر بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد ( Starve ) وغالبا بعد ذلك يقوم بتغذية بكمية 
كبيرة ( Flood ) أثناء كل ذبذبة . 
ومن المؤكد أن هذه الحالة تزيد من فترة دوران وحدة التبريد وتعمل على تخفيض سعه 
الدائرة . 
(ط) قد يقوم الموزع ( Distributor ) المركب بملف المبخر بتغذية جزء من هذا الملف بينما لا 
يقوم بتغذية الجزء الآخر بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد . ويمكن فحص ذلك بمقارنة درجة الحرارة عند نهاية مخرج قسم كل ملف . ويجب أن تكون نفس درجة الحرارة عند نهاية مخرج قسم كل ملف . ويجب أن تكون نفس درجة الحرارة عند كل نهاية . فإذا كانت ليست كذلك ، فإن العارض قد يحدث بسبب : 

1- حركة هواء غير جيدة خلال ملف المبخر . فإذا كان ممر الهواء مسدودا أو به عائق خلال جزء من الملف ، فإن مركب التبريد لا يتبخر ، ويجعل سائل مركب التبريد يمر بالقرب من مكان تركيب الانتفاخ الحساس ويخنق عمل بلف التمدد الحراري ، وبذلك لا يغذي باقي الملف بالكمية الكافية من مركب التبريد . ويمكن فحص سريان الهواء باستعمال جهاز قياس سرعة الهواء ( الفياوميتر- ( Velometer ) أو استعمال دخان السجائر ، الخ . فإذا وجدت بقعة ميتة ، أو سريان هواء بطئ ، فإن هذه الحالة يجب أن تعالج قبل إجراء أي ضبط ببلف التمدد الحراري . 
2- قد يسبب وجود زيت أو شمع عائق لسريان مركب التبريد خلال بعض مواسير الموزع ، ويمكن علاج هذا العارض مؤقتا بتسخين هذه المواسير قليلا . وتكتشف الرطوبة بواسطة مبين الرطوبة ( Moisture Indicator ) . أما الشمع فينفصل فقط عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة . أن الزيت يتجمع عندما تكون سرعة غاز مركب التبريد بطئه ، وذلك بسبب تركيب بلف تمدد حراري حجمه أقل من المطلوب ، ضبط التحميص عند درجة عالية ، أو موزع ذي تصميم غير جيد . ويجب أن نلاحظ أيضا أن الرطوبة قد لا تنفصل حتى تصل درجة حرارة سحب الدائرة إلى درجة منخفضة جدا ، ولكن في هذه الحالة عادة تتجمد هذه الرطوبة عند فونية بلف التمدد الحراري ، وليس داخل خطوط الموزع ، ولا يعمل . 

بعد ذلك جميع ملف المبخر . 
وأخيرا يجب استعمال أنواع ذات تصميم جيد من الموزعات التي تنتجها الشركات المتخصصة . إذ أن هذه الموزعات لا يمكن تصنيعها باليد . 



قال الله تعالى : {مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ} سورة ق الآية 18 

__________________
المشكلة رقم (7) : 

كان يظهر فروست في دائرة تبريد على جميع سطح المبخر وماسورة السحب حتى الضاغط . وبملاحظة هذه الظاهرة قام فني الخدمة بتغيير بلف التمدد الحراري المركب بهذه الدائرة . وهل هذه خطوة صحيحة أم لا ؟ 

سؤال : ما هي العوارض التي تجعل بلف التمدد الحراري يقو بتغذية المبخر بكمية كبيرة من سائل مركب التبريد ( Flood ) ؟ 

الإجابة : قد يحدث ذلك بسبب بلف تمدد حراري تالف ، ولكن غالبا تحدث بسبب الآلي : 

1- حمل حراري قليل ، وجود عائق في حجم الهواء المار على المخبر ، أو تكون ثلج على ملف المبخر . 
2- الانتفاخ الحساس لبلف التمدد مركب في ممر هواء دافئ . 
3- الانتفاخ الحساس لبلف التمدد غير ملامس جيدا لماسورة السحب الخارجية من المبخر . 
4- ضبط تحميص البلف منخفض أو مرتفع جدا . 
5- ضغط عالي مرتفع بدرجة غير عادية . 
6- حجم بلف التمدد أكبر من المطلوب . 
7- يوجد تسريب ( Leak-by ) خلال وصلة التعادل الخارجية . 
8- يوجد تسريب خلال المبدل الحراري . 
9- يوجد تسريب خلال بلف تهريب الغاز الساخن ( Hot Gas by pass Valve ) . 
10- بلف تمدد حراري غير مناسب لمركب التبريد الموجود بالدائرة . 
11- توازن غير جيد بين ملف المبخر والضاغط . 


15 سؤلا فني في خدمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء والإجابة عليها 

1- كيف يمكنك تخفيض أعطال التركيبات التي تشمل على ضواغط محكمة القفل : 

يمكن تخفيض أعطال تركيبات دوائر التبريد التجارية التي تشتمل على ضواغط محكمة القفل بدرجة كبيرة ، وذلك باتباع الخطوات الصحيحة للتركيب ، وباستعمال المواد المناسبة كذلك . إن النظافة ورفع الرطوبة والهواء من الدائرة يعتبر ( ضروريا ) وفيما يلي بعض الخطوات التي يلزم اتباعها : 

1- قم باستعمال مواسير من النوع الخاص بأشغال التبريد المحكمة القفل بمصانعها ( Factory Sealed ) ( الطرية والمسحوبة على الناشف ) . 
2- أثناء القيام بعمليات لحام المواسير ( Brazing ) يجب إمرار غاز نيتروجين جاف داخل المواسير . 
3- قم باختبار التنفيس طبقا للتعليمات . 
1- قم بإجراء عملية التفريغ الثلاثي ( Triple Evacuation ) ، باستعمال طلمبه تفريغ جيدة يمكنها سحب تفريغ قدره 500 ميكرون ( 5. ملليمتر ) لا تستعمل الضاغط المحكم القفل بدلا من طلمبه التفريغ . 
2- قم بشحن جميع مركبات التبريد للدائرة خلال مجفف ( Drier ) . 
3- يعمل فحص مقارنة للون الزيت الموجود بصندوق مرفق الضاغط بعد من 40 إلى 60 يوما من عمل دائرة التبريد الجديدة فإذا لوحظ وجود تغير في اللون ، يغير الزيت بالنوع المناسب ، قم بتركيب مجفف جديد ، وتكرير العملية حتى يظل لون الزيت صافيا . 

أن الإهمال في أتباع أية خطوة من الخطوات السابقة قد تؤدي إلى حدوث عوارض تسبب تعطيل عمل دائرة التبريد . 

2- توصيل الضواغط التجارية المحكمة القفل مع بعضها : 

لقد طرح هذا السؤال ( هل يمكن توصيل وحدات التكثيف التجارية التي تشتمل على ضواغط محكمة القفل ( Commercial Hermetic Condensing Units ) مع بعضها ( بالتوازي ) مع مكثف مشترك ؟ 

الإجابة هي (نعم ) ولكن ما يوصي به هو لا تقوم بإجراء ذلك لماذا ؟ 

1- مشكلة المحافظة عل مستوي الزيت في بعض الضواغط المحكمة القفل أكثر في هذا النوع من الضواغط عن الضواغط المفتوحة نظرا لفروق التصميم بينها . 
2- أن حدوث احتراق ( Burn Out ) بأحد محركات هذه الضواغط المحكمة القفل يؤدي إلى تغيير إجباري لكلا الضاغطين . لماذا ؟ لأن مواد التلوث الكيميائية ( Contaminating Chemicals ) التي تنتج بسبب الاحتراق في أحد هذه الضواغط تتوجه مباشرة خلال مواسير توصيل الضاغطين إلى الضاغط الآخر ، حيث تسبب حالة ينتج عنها تلف الضاغط الآخر السليم خلال فترة وجيزة من الزمن . ولذلك يكون إجباريا تغيير كلا الضاغطين المحكمة القفل ، مما يجعل في هذه الحالة تكاليف التغير والخدمة مزدوجة . 

3- المحايد أو الأراضي : 
( أنا فني تبريد ، وليست كهربائيا ) قال الفني ( عما يتكلمون عندما أسمع أحد يشير إلى السلك المحايد ، والآخر – السلك الأرضي ) ؟ 
أجاب صديقة ( أنا في الحقيقة ألمس التباسك في هذا الموضوع . لقد شرح لي فني الكهرباء هذا الأمر بهذا الشكل . ولو أن السلك المحايد لا يحمل أي فوات ؛ إلا أنه سلك ضروري يستعمل لحمل التيار ( الأمبير ) في دوائر السكلين أو الثلاثة أسلاك . أن الجهاز الموصل بسلكين أو ثلاثة أسلاك ( سلك واحد محايد ) يعمل بدون سلك أراضي . وبمعني آخر أنه لا يكون من الضروري توصيل أراضي بالجهاز لجعله يعمل . ومن الناحية الأخرى ، يكون السلك المحايد في دائرة القوي موصلا بالأرض في مكان ما بواسطة شركة إمداد القوي ، عادة عند المحول . 

4- بلوف التمدد الحرارية يلزم فحصها قبل استبدالها : 
أوضحت مصانع بلوف التمدد الحرارية في تقارير لها أن نسبة مئوية كبيرة من جميع بلوف التمدد التي أعيدت لها على أنها لا تعمل ، كان لا يوجد بها أي تلف وذلك بعد أن تم فحصها واختبارها . 
إن أجزاء بعض خطوات الفحص البسيطة تنقذ الكثير من عمليات استبدال هذه البلوف إن جميع بلوف التمدد الحرارية مجهزة بمصفي في مكان دخول سائل مركب التبريد إلى البلف ، وعندما تتجمع الأوساخ في هذه المصفي تسبب تلف عمل البلف . 

أن النقطة التي يربط فيها الانتفاخ الحساس ( Bulb ) الخاص بالبلف بخط السحب يجب أن تكون أيضا نظيفة ، وتسمح باتصال جيد . أن وجود الأوساخ بين هذا الانتفاخ الحساس والخط يؤدي إلى تلف عمل البلف . إن الحزام الذي يجمع هذا الانتفاخ مع الخط يجب أن تكون أيضا مربوطا جيدا ، نظرا لأن الانتفاخ المحلول يسبب أيضا تلف عمل البلف . يجب أن يوضع هذا الانتفاخ على خط السحب في مكان لا يتجمع فيه سائل مركب تبريد ( Cannot become trapped ) حيث أن أي تجمع لسائل مركب تبريد عند مكان تركيب الانتفاخ الحساس يؤدي إلى تلف عمل البلف . 
أن بلوف التمدد الحرارية المشحونة وحدة القوة الموجودة بها بغاز ( Gas Charged ) يجب أن تركب في أماكن دافئة أكثر من الأماكن التي تركب فيها انتفاخاتها الحساسة ، وأن لا يسمح للمواسير الشعرية المتصلة بهذه الانتفاخات من أن تلامس أي سطح يكون أبرد من هذه الانتفاخات نفسها . أن البلف أو ماسورة الانتفاخ الحساس الأبرد من الانتفاخ الحساس نفسه تسبب أيضا تلف عمل البلف . 

5- خدمة غرف تبريد حفظ اللحوم : 
إن درجة الحرارة داخل غرف تبريد حفظ اللحوم ( Walk-in Meat Coolers ) يجب أن تحفظ عند من 31 درجه ف إلى 35 درجة ف ونسبة الرطوبة عند من 85 إلى 88% . وأحيانا عند هذه الحالات تحدث عتامه ( Darkening ) أو يتكون قطر ( Sliminess ) على هذه اللحوم . 
ويكفي أن تضبط درجة الحرارة ونسبة الرطوبة داخل الغرفة ، ثم تفحص الحالات الأخرى ، مثل الحالات الآتية ، لإمكان معرفة السبب الذي يؤدي إلى حدوث ذلك . 

تخزين كمية كبيرة من اللحوم داخل الغرفة ( Overcrowded ) يمكن أن يسبب تكون الفطر على هذه اللحوم بسبب عدم ملامسة الهواء البارد لها . 

أن استعمال أرضية مصنوعة من خشب الصنبور المقطوع حديثا أو وضع نشارة خشب فوق أرضية الغرفة قد يؤدي إلى تبخر راتنجات ( Resins ) منها واختلاطها مع هواء الغرفة مسببا لعتامة اللحوم . 

إن عدم منع منتجات الاحتراق الناشئة من المواقد والأفران يمكن أن يلوث الهواء المحيط بغرفة التبريد . وعند فتح باب غرفة التبريد ، فإن الهواء الداخلي يصبح ملوثا ويسبب عتامة باللحوم . 

6- قواطع الوقاية من زيادة الحمل : 

( لماذا هناك أنواع مختلفة كثيرة من قواطع زيادة الحمل ( Overload Protectors ) لضواغط التبريد المحكمة القفل التي لها حجم واحد وقوتها بالحصان واحدة ؟ - سأل فني في خدمة التبريد ، بسبب الفرق الكبير بين الضواغط المحكمة القفل التي لها نفس الحجم والقوة بالحصان – أجاب الخبير : أن محركات الضواغط المحكمة القفل هذه الأيام يمكن أن تشتمل على قطبين أو أربعة أقطاب ، وتعمل إما بتيار ضغطة 115 أو 208 أو 230 فولت ، ذو وجه واحد أو ثلاثة أوجه ، لاستعمالات درجات الحرارة المرتفعة أو المتوسطة أو المنخفضة . وتستعمل في دوائر التبريد التي تعمل بمركب تبريد 12 أو 22 أو 502 وهذه جميعها تدعو إلى تغيير احتياجات الوقاية . 
فعند استبدال قاطع وقاية من زيادة الحمل ، يجب التأكد بعناية من أن القاطع البديل يكون صحيحا بالنسبة للضاغط المحكم القفل الذي سيركب به . 

7- نسبة الانضغاط : 

( كيف يمكنك حساب الانضغاط ( Compression Ratio ) و لماذا هي هامة ؟ سأل فني خدمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء . 
( إن نسبة الانضغاط هي ضغط التكاثف المطلق أو طرد الضاغط مقسوما على ضغط السحب المطلق ) أجاب مهندس التبريد وتكييف الهواء : 
( أن نسبة الانضغاط العالية تجعل الضاغط يعمل عند درجات حرارة عالية ، وإذا كانت عالية بدرجة كبيرة ، فإنها يمكن أن تسبب تلفا لملفات المحرك ، وللحوامل وأجزاء الضاغط الأخرى . إن نسبة عشرة إلى واحد عادة يمكن قبولها كنسبة مأمونة ، وكثير من العمليات تعمل بنسب أعلي ، ولكن يكون من المرغوب فيه دائما المحافظة على أن تكون هذه النسبة منخفضة بقدر الإمكان ) 

أن الضغوط المطلقة يمكن إيجادها بإضافة الضغط الجوي عند مستوي البحر أو لتبسيط الحسابات ، 15 إلى ضغط المقياس ( Gauge Pressure ) . قم بقسمة ضغط التكاثف المطلق 160 + 15 = 175 علي ضغط السحب المطلق 10 + 15 = 25 ، أو 175 ÷ 25 = 7 إلى نسبة الانضباط . وإذا كانت دائرة التبريد تعمل بضغط سحب مطلق أقل من صفر رطل مقياسي تطرح بوصات تفريغ من 30 وتقسيم على 2 لإيجاد ضغط السحب المطلق . يقسم ضغط الطرد المطلق على هذا الرقم لإيجاد نسبة الانضغاط . 

8- قطع المعدن باستعمال لهب بوري الأوكسي – أسيتيلين : 
طلب فني في خدمة وتكييف الهواء المهندس الذي يعمل معه وقال له ، إن مجموعة بوري الأوكسي أسيتيلين الصغيرة التي يمكن حملها ( Portable Oxygen- Acetylene Torch ) التي قمت باستلامها لقطه عمود مروحة وحدة التكييف لم تكف حتى لقطع طبقة قشور الصدأ التي كانت على سطح هذا العمود ) . 
( أن طبقة قشور الصدأ الكثيفة تكون أصعب في القطع من المعدن نفسه ) 
أجاب المهندس . ( يلزم أن ترفع طبقة الصدأ هذه حتى تري المعدن نفسه قبل أن تحاول أن تقوم بعملية القطع ) . 
وعندما اتصل فني الخدمة مرة أخري بالمهندس الذي يعمل معه قال له : لقد كنت محقا يا سيدي ، لقد قمت برفع طبقة الصدأ وعندما أصبح سطح العمود نظيفا لم تكن لدي بعد ذلك أية مشكلة في قطع المعدن هذه المرة ) . 

9- تسمم الكادميوم :

أن الكادميوم ( Cadmium ) معدن فضي أبيض ، قابل للطرق والسحب إن نقطة انصهار هي 576 درجة ف ، ويغلي عند حوالي 1381 درجة ف ، وعند تسخينه في الهواء يحترق ليكون
أو كسيد . 
بعض أنوع سبائك اللحام على الناشف ( Brazing ) أو الفضة تحتوي على كادميوم والأدخنة التي تخرج منها عند تسخين الكادميوم بدرجة كافية ليحترق تعتبر سامة ( Toxic ) . ويلزم أخذ العناية الشديدة بواسطة الأشخاص الذين يقومون بلحام معادن مغطاة بطبقة من الكادميوم أو اللذين يستعملون سبائك لحام تحتوي كادميوم ، لتحاشي استنشاق الأدخنة التي تخرج أثناء عملية اللحام . 

ويكون من الضروري استعمال وسيلة جيدة لسحب وطرد هذه الأدخنة أو إذا كانت هذه الوسيلة غير متاحة ، أن يقوم الشخص بلبس خوذة من النوع الذي يخرج منه هواء نقي بضغط بصفة مستمرة أثناء القيام بعملية اللحام . 
أن أعراض تسمم الكادميوم هي الكحة ، والصداع ، والدوخة ، والحمي ، وضيق التنفس ، وأوجاع في الصدر ، والقيء . وعند ظهور مثل هذه العوارض على أحد الأشخاص المعرضين لأدخنة الكادميوم يجب إخطار الطبيب ولفت نظرة فورا على أن المصاب قد تعرض لأدخنة الكادميوم . 

10- تغيير الزيت لطلمبات إحداث التفريغ العالي 

( خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية ، لاحظت فقد شديد في جودة طلمبة إحداث التفريغ العالي ( High Vacuum Pump ) التي قمت بشرائها حديثا ) . قال ذلك فني خدمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء . 
( إنني أشك في أن هناك شئ ميكانيكي خطأ في طلمبتك ) أجاب المهندس . 
( أن معظم الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى فقد الجودة هو الزيت الرطب (Wet) الموجودة في الطلمبه . ويكون من الصعب تحديد مقدار الرطوبة الموجودة بدائرة التبريد التي كانت تعمل بها طلمبة التفريغ . 
وعندما يصبح وقت دورانها طويلا جدا ، أو ضغط التفريغ يرتفع عندما يكون مدخلا السحب بالطلمبه مقفولا ، فإن العلاج الأول والغالب في هذه الحالة هو تغيير زيت الطلمبه . 

أن الطلمبه لا يمكنها خلق تفريغ أحسن عن ضغط بخار إحكام الزيت . وكذلك يكون ضروريا جدا تغيير الزيت في كل مرة بعد أن تستعمل الطلمبه في دائرة يكون محرك الضاغط المحكم القفل أو النصف محكم القفل المركب قد احترق محركة أن زيت التفريغ العالي هو زيت معدني نقي له درجة لزوجة قدرها حوالي 300 SSU عند 100درجة ف وضغط بخار لا يزيد عن 5 ميكرون . أن الشركات التي تصنع طلمبات التفريغ العالي يمكنها أيضا أن تقوم بتوريد التفريغ العالي . 

11- فحص خواص عمل برج تبريد الماء : 

( هل توجد طريقة لفحص خواص عمل برج تبريد الماء ؟ ) سأل فني خدمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء . 
( أن الطريقة الآتية تعتبر دقيقة ومعقولة ) أجاب المهندس ( أولا نقوم بتحديد درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء الداخل إلى برج التبريد . وبعد ذلك وعندما تكون أجهزة البرج تعمل بحملها الكامل ، نقوم بفحص درجة حرارة الماء الموجود في حوض البرج ( Sump ) . فإذا كانت درجة حرارة ماء الحوض 7 درجة ف + أو – 1درجة ف أعلي من درجة الحرارة الرطبة للهواء الداخل لبرج التبريد ، فإن خواص عمل البرج في هذه الحالة تكون جيدة . 
وإذا كانت أكثر من ذلك بكثير ، فإن سعة البرج تكون أقل من اللازم أو يكون هناك شيئا يؤثر على هذه السعة وإذا كانت أقل من ذلك بكثير ، فإن سعه البرج تكون أكبر من اللازم ، أو أن الأجهزة التي تغذي البرج لم تكن بحملها الكامل أثناء أخذ درجة حرارة الماء الموجود بحوض البرج . 

12- اختبار الضواغط المفتوحة ( يجذب التفريغ ) :

( أرجو الإفادة لماذا كانت للضاغط ( الذي يدار بالسيور ) الذي قمت بتركيبة بالفريزر الأسبوع الماضي قدره على جذب 28 بوصة أثناء اختباره ، بينما لم يتمكن الضاغط الذي قمت بتركيبه لجهاز تكييف الهواء إلا بالوصول إلى 20 بوصة – ومع ذلك فكلا الضاغطين يظهر لي أنهما يعملان بحالة جيدة جدا أثناء الخدمة ) طلب ذلك فني خدمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء . 

(أن الفرق في التصميم هو الإجابة ) أجاب المهندس . ( أن ضواغط درجات الحرارة المنخفضة مصممة لتعمل عند نسب انضغاط عالية ، وبضغوط منخفضة عند ناحية السحب . إن الخلوصات الداخلية بهذه الضواغط صغيرة والبلوف مصممة لتحميل بكفاءة غاز السحب ذي الكثافة المنخفضة . إن ضواغط درجات الحرارة العالية وتكييف الهواء مصممة لتحمل سريان الوزن الأكبر لمركب التبريد ذي الكثافة العالية الخاصة بضغوط السحب الأعلى . أن فتحات البلوف والخلوصات يجب أن تكون كبيرة لعمل ذلك بكفاءة . ولذلك فإن ضاغط درجة الحرارة العالية يعمل بحالة جيدة جدا عند الحالات المصمم عليها ، ولكن يمكنه فقط جذب من 15 إلى 20 بوصة عند إجراء اختبار التفريغ . 
يجب أن تعرض أبدا الضواغط المحكمة القفل لمدة طويلة من التشغيل عندما تكون واقعة تحت حالات تفريغ مرتفعة . وعند عملها أثناء ذلك فإن ملفات محركاتها تتعرض للتلف . 

13- الأوكسجين + الزيت = خطر : 

تغزي كثير من الحوادث التي تنشأ من عمليات اللحام وقطع المعادن بالأوكسي أسيتيلين إلى تلوث الجزء من أجهزة اللحام الحامل للأوكسجين بالزيت أو الشحم . 

وكلما ازدادت النسبة المئوية للأوكسجين في الهواء أعلي من المحتوي العادي ، فإن خطورة الاشتعال تزداد . 

وعندما يختلط الزيت مع الأوكسجين تحت ضغط فإنه يحدث انفجارا له قوة شديدة . 
ولذلك يجب إن تكون جميع أجهزة اللحام خالية تماما من الزيت ، ولا تشحم أيضا الأجزاء الحاملة للأوكسجين . 

14- معامل القوة : 

( ما هو معامل القوة ؟ ) سأل فني في خدمة التبريد وتكييف الهواء . 
( إنه تعريف ) أجاب المهندس ( عبارة عن عدد الوات الذي يسجله جهاز الواتميتر ، مقسوما على قراءة الأمبيروميتر المضروبة في قراءة الفولتميتر . وعادة يوضح معامل القوة كنسبة مئوية . وكمثال : 

محرك تيار متغير خاص بضاغط سجل قراءة أمبيروميتر قدرها 2 أمبير ، عندما كان الفولت المغذي 220 فولت ، بينما كانت قراءة جهاز الواتميتر 345 وات .
2 أمبير × 220 فولت = 440 فولت – أمبير 
345 وات ÷ 440 فولت – أمبير = 78% معامل القوة 
أن معامل القوة هو مقياس للعمل المفيد الذي يعطيه جهاز التيار المتغير . 

15- متوسط ضغط المكثف : 

إن ضغوط المكثف الظاهرة في الجداول التالية رقم (1) و (2) و (3) و (4) هي تقريبية وتستعمل كمرشد لما يجب أن يكون عليه ضغط دائرة التبريد العالي ( Head Pressure ) . ومع ذلك فهي تعتبر مرشد دقيق للضغط العالي وذلك بالنسبة للأجهزة التي تجمع في المصانع والتي تركيب داخل المباني ، نظرا لأن حجم المكثف الموجود بالنسبة لإزاحة الضاغط والحمل وضع على أساس حالات قياسية ( standard Ratings ) وأن كمية الهواء التي تمر فوق المكثف ثابتة . أما الأجهزة التي يصير تجميع أجزائها المختلفة في أماكن تشغيلها والتي تشمل على مكثفات تركيب خارج المبني ( Outdoor Condensers ) فإنها قد تتأثر بتغير سرعة الرياح وحرارة الشمس المباشرة على المكثف . وقد يختار أيضا لمثل هذه الأجهزة مكثف يكون حجمه أصغر قليلا أو أكبر من اللازم تبعا لأقرب حجم يمكن الحصول عليه وذلك بالمقارنة إلى الحجم المحسوب اللازم فعلا . 

نجد أيضا أن هذه الجداول تتغير كثيرا عن الضغوط الحقيقية لدوائر تبريد أجهزة تكييف هواء السيارات ، ويجب أن لا يرجع إليها لهذا الاستعمال .
قال الله تعالى : {مَا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ} سورة ق الآية 18


----------



## سعد باشا (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم زخرا لنا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------

